# HD DVD player for xbox 360



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone think this is worth getting? I like a lot of people am on the fence with the whole format thing. I figured this is a cheap way to make the initial plunge into some form of HD. I have read some good and not so good reviews for the player. any help would be great!


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

If you have an HD screen or projector and want to get into HD viewing, it's a good first step.

Personally, I'm reluctant to buy HD-DVDs now that Blu-ray is gaining ground, but the pundits could be wrong!


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

i would personally wait a while before buying the add on. As John said, blue ray has currently got a lot of ground on hddvd.


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys. my thoughts were $170 wouldn't be a huge loss if HD DVD went the way of the dodo. i'm still on the fence though...


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

robk_11 said:


> thanks for the replies guys. my thoughts were $170 wouldn't be a huge loss if HD DVD went the way of the dodo. i'm still on the fence though...


Well, if you are still on the fence I had a friend complaining about the add-on saying it was not capable of dealing with the HD audio formats. For $170 you could get a much better stand alone unit if this is the case.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

robk_11 said:


> thanks for the replies guys. my thoughts were $170 wouldn't be a huge loss if HD DVD went the way of the dodo. i'm still on the fence though...


That is certainly understandable but what would cause me to hold off is that most analysts are already claiming that hddvd has gone the way of the dodo.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Microsoft ought to drop the price of the 360 HD DVD add-on to ~$80 for it to be a reasonable value -- given the price of standalones.


----------

